# Tell me if this will work.



## onereddawg (Feb 24, 2010)

I don't have the money to buy a Fox Pro, so I will try to make my own. I figure if i find at a yard sale or second hand store a small portable cd player and a small speaker out of a house or car. Make my own cd of calls, howler, rabbit , fighting, puppy, etc.. Put my shakey rabbit out with the speaker and run about 200 feet of speaker wire. It is about as simple as i can make it and keep the price down. 
Tell me if you think this will work or how to improve it.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I see no reason why it won't work, its how the first ones started out. Volume might be a problem.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

onereddawg said:


> I don't have the money to buy a Fox Pro, so I will try to make my own. I figure if i find at a yard sale or second hand store a small portable cd player and a small speaker out of a house or car. Make my own cd of calls, howler, rabbit , fighting, puppy, etc.. Put my shakey rabbit out with the speaker and run about 200 feet of speaker wire. It is about as simple as i can make it and keep the price down.
> Tell me if you think this will work or how to improve it.


You sure don't want 200 feet of wire to unroll and roll up time after time..I had a JS wired preymaster with just 50 ft. of wire and it was a pain in the...posterior Not to mention you have to carry all that weight. Cabelas has this one on sale for $69 bucks... that's a great deal. I used one of them for quite a few years and they work good.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Johnny-Stewart-PreyMaster-Digital-Caller/707798.uts?Ntk=AllProducts&searchPath=%2Fcatalog%2Fsearch.cmd%3Fform_state%3DsearchForm%26N%3D0%26fsch%3Dtrue%26Ntk%3DAllProducts%26Ntt%3Djohnny%2Bstewart%26WTz_l%3DHeader%253BSearch-All%2BProducts%26x%3D20%26y%3D5&Ntt=johnny+stewart&WTz_l=Header%3BSearch-All+Products


----------



## yotehd (Apr 10, 2011)

When i started using so called e calls my first was a single cassette player i quickly moved up to a fancy dual cassette playng boom box with removable speakers it called in many many preds, if thats what you got use it. good luck may you find fur in your scope


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

You'll need to put a cheap amp in between your player and speaker to clear up the sound or critters will hear static that you won't be able to hear.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Would it just not be more easy to drive you truck into the middle of the field and open the doors ?

Sure it will work but get a megga phone speaker.

You can also just use a walkman CD player with an amp.

or...just buy some mouth calls and go call.

Good luck


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

On a call said:


> Would it just not be more easy to drive you truck into the middle of the field and open the doors ?


A little bit silly there Brian.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah....but you know what. It worked for a friend. I am not advocating the use of a trucks radio but a friend did it only on accident.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Sure at night out lamping lots of people shoot foxes like that over here but all I hear is how tricky to call are your coyotes so that would never work!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I agree...it was just a freak thing for him to have it happen. If it would work I would hard wire a speaker to the grill of my Rover and hunt out of it nice and warm.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Cass-Creek-Remote-Speaker-80-Feet/dp/B001COYG26/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1319133829&sr=8-1

I have one of these that I run off of my Ipod. It would work just as well off of your cd player. If you turn it up to loud you get some crackling but I find it works just fine. I have a good number of dead yotes that I owe to it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd beg or borrow another $20 and go with the JS. It's pretty loud and you can buy different sound cards for it Just be sure to start with the predator version( they have them with turkey and with deer sounds also)


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey if you want I have a Johny Stewart I do not use. I have several sounds with it and brand new batteries. It is loud and good to use.

Send me a pm if you are interested.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Does that take the sound cards Brian ?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

onereddawg said:


> I don't have the money to buy a Fox Pro, so I will try to make my own. I figure if i find at a yard sale or second hand store a small portable cd player and a small speaker out of a house or car. Make my own cd of calls, howler, rabbit , fighting, puppy, etc.. Put my shakey rabbit out with the speaker and run about 200 feet of speaker wire. It is about as simple as i can make it and keep the price down.
> Tell me if you think this will work or how to improve it.


Google "diy wireless predator call" and you can find all sorts of good info. If I did not have so much invested in my call, I would build one for myself using mp3 sounds you can download for free.


----------

